# How does one extend 12/2 wire



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

A junction box it required . It must remain accessible. Behind a dishwasher is accessible.


----------



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

joed said:


> A junction box it required . It must remain accessible. Behind a dishwasher is accessible.


What exactly do I look for,do they make ones just for this problem

How are they hooked up


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A junction box could be a blue plastic box used to hold a switch or receptacle in the wall. A suitable junction box could also be a metal box of about the same size (something like 2-1/2 x 2-1/2 x 4 inches) with a slightly rounded back. Other shapes and sizes exist too.

The metal boxes have round cutouts that you can bend and break off to provide openings for the cables. A cable clamp is needed to line the opening and cover up the sharp edges. Don't break off more tabs than you need otherwise you must buy snap in round caps to cover any unused openings; the caps cost as much as the box.

If you use a plastic box, choose one with plastic tongues that hold the cable in place as it enters the box.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

You screw the J-box to the wall. Splice some more wire to the old (black to black, white to white, ground to ground) with wire-nuts. This splice (all the wirenuts) must be in the box, 

If the box is metal (as opposed to plastic), a ground wire must be attached to the box itself and also to the two ground wires in the box (so that wirenut would have 3 in it).

You also need clamps. Metal boxes usually don't come with clamps. Some plastic boxes do.

Easiest way is probably a small plastic box (with built-in clamps) and a blank cover plate.


----------



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

I hate to ask

but would you have a diagram

I can see it but I don't understand how to wires are hooked up 100%

These juncion boxes have two ground screws right

each ground from the wire go to those ground screws wraped around tight

then white+white and black+black=done

*AllanJ talks about 3 ground wires?? but I only have two grounds being it's 12/2 wire.*


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

If you check Rexel Elec. Supply I think somebody makes an approved splice for solid wire.


----------



## sparks1up (May 5, 2010)

If it is long enough to make it into the under sink cabinet you would be better off to run it there and install a a single 20-amp receptacle outlet in a box. Then install a cord and plug on you dishwasher and run the cord through the cabinet and plug it in. This way when you have to remove it you can disconnect power by unplugging it before you pull it out.

You can buy the cord at any Home Depot, Lowes or Big Box store.



Yoyizit said:


> If you check Rexel Elec. Supply I think somebody makes an approved splice for solid wire.


There is no approved method of splicing a romex cable for this application other than installing a box to make the splice in. While there are different ways you can make the splice they all have to be contained in a box.


----------

